# Salt HD v. Scott Sector (11 or 12 wt)



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I am somewhat biased on this but I think the Scotts are hands down better.

The Salt is I think the only expensive fly rod I've ever cast that I thought was not good (I own plenty of other Sage's, Loomis, Scott, etc.).


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Salt HD or Salt original?

What didn't you like?


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

Don’t eliminate the Sage too quickly. I did some test casting between a Salt HD and a Loomis NRX a few months ago. I was expecting the Salt HD to feel heavy but it was casting just as good and the swing weight felt the same as the NRX. I just wish Sage would use better guides. 
Scott rods are very good blanks with great guides but I have run into reel seat issues with two different Scott models. My last Scott was a 10 Wt Meridian. Just before a trip I tried to mount a Lamson Cobalt 10 reel only to find the top fixed hood in the reel seat did not have enough diameter to accept the reel foot or stand. I had to scramble and find a reel that the Meridian seat could take. I tried a Galvan but the reel seat was still falling short of fully accepting the reel. I got lucky with my old Tibor Riptide. Watch out if you go with Scott.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

So starting disclosure: I don't own either. I've owned a 1st gen salt in 9 and 10 was and currently have a meridian in 9 and 10 weights. 
I don't like the salt HD in 8 or 9 - but the 10 wt is pretty nice but don't know about the 11.
That being said the new sector is really impressive - I imagine my meridians are likely to be changed up soon. it you are looking at those I'd also look at the ignitor.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Among Sage's, I'd be interested in the Ignitor or the X over the Salt HD. Perhaps compare 11 Salt HD to 12 Sector.

I've got an 1190 X, that's what I've chosen for recent rare tarpon rig needs, over a Method (could go either way) and BIII Plus (the Winston is the most pleasurable to cast, might give it the shot at Belize in late March).

When will Sage have a saltwater rod at least the equal of the Xi3 on the market again? My Salts (6, 9) and Salt HD (8) sit in favor of Methods, Meridians, and even Air Salts.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

I had Sage Salt HD 11 weight. My friend and I went with several rods for "shootout" and this Sage was the worse one of the group!!! We had Asquith 11, TFO Axiom2 12, TFO Mangrove 12. We were looking for GT rod.
We tried several fly lines (GT 400, GT 450, SA Saltwater, SA Grand Slam in a few sizes, some Cortland Tuna or something, Airflo tarpon....)
NONE of the line felt good on Sage Salt HD 11. Dead, uneven, "unmatchable" no-fun stick for us.
BUT it is only two guys opinion. Perhaps it is only this one model- 11 weight. Had no chance to cast other Salt HD.
Sage Salt HD was sold immediately at first offered price! Very big disappointment in my hands.
BTW: As much as I am not loomis guy, Asquith 11 bits all!!. My friend used for GT -successfully- TFO mangrove/I preferred Axiom2 -after Asquith though)


----------

